# Packing for sale



## cyoungms (May 29, 2010)

What are some profitable ways to package individual t-shirts for sale? I want to do something creative to appeal to customers.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

add a flyer with the item,coupons,discounts,business cards.when you say profitable ways to package thats not making sense.I mean you already sold the item,you should have your profit already.anything extra you do will cost you more money.I think the key is to get them back to reorder.hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I used to include an inspirational card with my tees (since they are inspirational) and my customers loved that!


----------



## cyoungms (May 29, 2010)

I should have said feasible way. Thanks for the suggestion. You right, I want them to come back. I remember seeing a name brand company putting their tees in a small cloth bags. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

I've thought about this myself. A few of my ideas are:
At a show, fold the t-shirt in front of the customer using the Japanese t-shirt folding technique. (Google "Japanese t-shirt folding" and Furoshiki")
Then either: 
1.) fold up a Furoshiki bag to place them in (using a cloth printed with your logo so that when folded, it will show; but reversible so they can use it again.)
2.) get some cheap shopping bags that you can imprint with your logo.
2a.) One of my favorites is a clear shopping bag with logo on it and place the item inside with bright tissue paper. 

None of these would be cheap, but they would look polished. If you're in front of the customer, doing the Japanese t-shirt folding thing in front of them usually elicits a response, even if you're just putting them in a plain bag. In college when I went to the laundry mat, people would always ask me to teach them how to do that.

When I purchase something online and it's shipped to me, I get very annoyed if there is too much promotional crap in the box. I'm good with a catalog, business card, and invoice. I don't like an additional pound of paper flyers and things in there. So some suggestions here would be: a handwritten note (short and sweet), or a vinyl decal of your logo with website address. Think about the companies you order from and what you do/don't like about how they package their products. Go to craft and party supply stores for ideas from party favor and wedding favor packaging. 

Just my $.02


----------



## BanTshirts (Mar 17, 2009)

We keep packaging to an absolute minimum. There's enough plastic out there already. In the past we have included stickers - these can either be of your company or of your shirt's slogans/designs.


----------



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

TeesForChange said:


> I used to include an inspirational card with my tees (since they are inspirational) and my customers loved that!


That sounds like a great idea! I'm looking for wholesalers of those kinds of shirts until I learn how to apply the transfer's myself.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

love2knowhow said:


> That sounds like a great idea! I'm looking for wholesalers of those kinds of shirts until I learn how to apply the transfer's myself.


Post a request over in the Classifieds section for "Services Needed." I'm sure there are plenty of members here that could provide you with a more reasonable quote and better quality than what you might find on the web.


----------

